# Лечение грыжи озоном и каллогеном



## burunduk1969 (8 Авг 2011)

Слышал о лечении грыжи инъекциями озона и каллогена непосредственно в грыжу
Если кому-то известно об этом буду благодарен за любую информацию


----------



## Буся (8 Авг 2011)

ой, милый Гудков еще не добрался до этой темы
вот цитата -
Гидролизат коллагена пищевой со степенью гидролиза 80%. Это источник свободных биологически активных низкомолекулярных полипептидов и аминокислот, поступление которых в организм способствует быстрому пополнению запасов белка без дополнительной затраты внутренней энергии, укреплению опорно-двигательного аппарата, быстрому восстановлению и укреплению соединительной и хрящевой тканей, особенно после травм, операции, различных заболеваний суставов. Эффективность гидролизата коллагена применяемого в комплексе «Артрос» объясняется особенностями биотехнологии. По-сути вне организма создан процесс напоминающий обычное пищеварение. В итоге организм получает аминокислоты, которые не нуждаются в переваривании, быстро всасываются в кровь и принимают участие в восстановлении хрящевой и других подобных тканей.


----------



## Буся (8 Авг 2011)

цитата - "В результате многочисленных экспериментальных исследований выявлен широкий диапазон биологического действия озона. Он обладает иммуномодулирующим, бактерицидным, антисептическим, антигрибковым, противовоспалительным, болеутоляющим действием, ускоряет обмен веществ
В клинике спортивной и балетной травмы ЦИТО озонотерапия применяется с 1998 г. Озоно-кислородная смеси вводится внутрисуставно, околосуставно и в околопозвоночные мышцы.
Показанием для подобных инъекций является болевой синдром в области грудного и поясничного отдела позвоночника, обусловленным дискорадикулярным конфликтом, фасеточным синдромом, спондилолизом и патологией остистых связок. В зависимости от выраженности болевого синдрома инъекции газовой смеси производятся каждый день или через день в количестве 5-10. В результате введения озоно-кислородной смеси в околопозвоночные мышцы грудного или поясничного отдела позвоночника снимается спазм околопозвоночных мышц, улучшается кровоснабжение пораженного сегмента, «сжигаются» альгопептиды, накапливающиеся в мышцах спины при длительном болевом синдроме и раздражающие болевые рецепторы."
От себя добавлю - в той больнице, где я лежала, врач сказал о бесполезности использования озонотерапии при моей болезни. Хотя, вполне может быть, что ей просто жалко было гонять лишний раз аппарат


----------



## gudkov (9 Авг 2011)

Буся написал(а):


> ой, милый Гудков еще не добрался до этой темы
> вот цитата -
> Гидролизат коллагена пищевой со степенью гидролиза 80%. Это источник свободных биологически активных низкомолекулярных полипептидов и аминокислот, поступление которых в организм способствует быстрому пополнению запасов белка без дополнительной затраты внутренней энергии, укреплению опорно-двигательного аппарата, быстрому восстановлению и укреплению соединительной и хрящевой тканей, особенно после травм, операции, различных заболеваний суставов. Эффективность гидролизата коллагена применяемого в комплексе «Артрос» объясняется особенностями биотехнологии. По-сути вне организма создан процесс напоминающий обычное пищеварение. В итоге организм получает аминокислоты, которые не нуждаются в переваривании, быстро всасываются в кровь и принимают участие в восстановлении хрящевой и других подобных тканей.



Цитата из инструкции к очередному желатиновому чюдо - БАДу?))))))  Писалось уже миллион раз, что желатин (коллаген) и его гидролизат, это не что иное, как простой коллагеновый белок, причем белок "бедный" по сравнению с полноценными белками животного происхождения (казеином, сывороточным белком, яичным овоальбумином, животным альбумином). Никаких свойств приписываемых ему в рекламе БАДов этот белок не имеет и иметь не может, по причине того, что он просто белок и не более того)))) Попив молочка или скушав яичко, вы обеспечите себя куда более полноценными и удобоваримыми белками, причем не требующими гидролиза для приведения к переваримой форме)))))
Гидролиз белка - это частичное разрушения связей внутри его молекулы, т.е. его частичное расщепление до уровня аминокислот, чем повышается и ускоряется поглощение данного белка организмом. В это же инструкции, маркетологи пытаются выдать гидролиз за искуственное пищеварение, перемешивая это со всяческими умными словами, вроде "особенностей биотехнологии")))) Что естественно есть наглое и неприкрытое вранье)))
Так что советую меньше читать рекламно-маркетинговых бредней от производителей БАДов.


----------



## gudkov (9 Авг 2011)

Насчет озонотерапии не знаю, но в любом случае думаю на сам процесс эвоюции грыжи оно влияния никакого не окажет. Обезболивание и т.п. с помошью газов, тоже выглядят весьма фантастическими обещаниями.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Авг 2011)

Очередной миф.


----------

